# Rafting in utah



## out_14 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am looking at doing a six day rafting trip down desolation canyon in utah and I am looking for any information on the river


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

There are many, many threads about Deso. Go to the "Search" option in the menu bar. You will find plenty of info.


----------



## JennMiko (Dec 30, 2007)

i did deso for the first time last season and bought 3 maps and i still couldn't figure out where we were. and really, as long as your headed downstream its all good. so save your map money and buy a solar shower. and a motor.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

You seriously can't read a river map? And a motor??

Maybe its time for you to take up four-wheeling...


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Great trip for kids. Do the plane shuttle. 
Get a screen cabin at the putin if you are planning to stay there overnight! 
There were more camps than the Belknap book showed. 
We stopped and wallowed in the clear water creek about 2/3 of the way down (cant think of the name) even though it was posted. I figured any prick that would post the only clean water on an 8 day trip could kiss my furry ass while it was lieing in "his" stream. But I am certainly not condoning any decision to tresspass.
heres the video YouTube - Desolation Canyon 2008


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It was Rock Creek ranch- beautiful, cold, refreshing water- but make sure you pull over before the little rapid there or you'll have to pull a Class V ferry and wading to get back up to it.

We didn't have any problems with the Belknap map- topo was easily identifiable.

It also depends on when you go- the bugs were insane in July- totally worth it though.

Thanks for an excuse to watch the video again, Bill.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

Six days might be possible at high water (late May to July or so). At lower water, seven days is realistic. Late in the season (October) with low water and upstream winds it can take eight days— with steady rowing. (Don't ask how I know).


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

Rampton has a pretty good book out there for a nominal $15. USGS on Internet has quads for free. Geo imagery is available for free. Scout 
1)steer ridge 
2) 3 fords
3) coal creek
4) rattkesnake
If this is your first trip. 
Talk to the ranger, they are a good source...so is the gal at the Price office.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

garystrome said:


> Scout
> 1)steer ridge
> 2) 3 fords
> 3) coal creek
> 4) rattkesnake


5) Wire Fence
6) probably the new Joe Hutch Rapid


----------



## JennMiko (Dec 30, 2007)

new joe hutch is obvious because of its dramatic horizon line but i really had trouble figuring out where we were for other rapids. ocassionally some dramatic feature like a rincon would be helpful. but i scouted a riffle 4 miles before coal creek then read & ran coal creek cause i was so off on the map. opps. and i have read topos in the mountains and been fine but all those bends start to run together. so brush up on your map skills if you don't have someone going who knows the river.

does anyone use a gps? that may be helpful.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought it was very easy to tell where I was in Deso with the Belknap map. Definitely worthwhile to know where you are so you can find the petroglyphs.

I caught lots of catfish with dental floss tied to a safety pin baited with corn. Lots of fun.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

atg200 said:


> I thought it was very easy to tell where I was in Deso with the Belknap map. Definitely worthwhile to know where you are so you can find the petroglyphs.
> 
> I caught lots of catfish with dental floss tied to a safety pin baited with corn. Lots of fun.


The petroglyph panel was the only feature we didn't find, but we may have missed it because of the plane wreck that occupied our attention on the same bend.

Get the Belknap guide- it's very easy to read and has interesting details about Powell's FD.


----------



## king kong kev (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is the link to the American Whitewater description of the float: 
American Whitewater - NWRI - Green 4- Ouray to Green River Town

At the bottom of the webpage are all of the coordinates for the rapids. We uploaded the coordinates to a GPS and had no problems finding rapids. Floated in April 2007- fun trip. We did 'sell our souls' and use a motor on day 2. White cap waves blowing up river gave us little choice. Early starts were key in order to be off water before the afternoon winds.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I use a gps, kind of a techno geek. It REALLY helps if you have lost track via maps and such to have some rapids programmed in.

goggle earth also has some waypoints with places id'd and photos.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Also around wire fence and three fords there are some great camps. There are a few bears there. A few years ago the night be for we camp there a noles class that had some kid get chewed on pretty good


----------



## JennMiko (Dec 30, 2007)

gapers said:


> You seriously can't read a river map? And a motor??
> 
> Maybe its time for you to take up four-wheeling...



i'd love to volunteer as navigator on your next trip, meet you the put in on my 4 wheeler


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Green River (UT) thru Desolation and Gray Canyons - 84 miles - June 25 - July 1, 2004 Scroll to the bottom.

Green - Desolation-Gray

Hope it helps.


----------

